# If we had kept Chandler and Felton...



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How good would that team have been. I am think we'd have been good enough to get out of the first round against Orlando or Atlanta....Of course it also would have required MJ to pay a lot of money for a team that wasn't going to win a title

Felton/DJ/Livington
Jack/Henderson/Livingston
Wallace/Henderson
Boris/Tyrus
Chandler/Mohammed/Kwame

You'd have a ton of shotblocking and good defense with Chandler,Thomas and Wallace on the front line. Hard to say what LB would do. Frankly the man did a ****ty job of managing the team he had, but maybe he'd have been less likely to lose a team that could win. 

Really keeping Felton might not have mattered much. He probably didn't outplay Livingston by much this year. Having Chandler give us what he gave Dallas would have been huge though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That team wouldn't get out of the first round. Good defense, but not enough offensively.


----------

